# Opinions



## Semerm (Dec 5, 2021)

We are seniors and live in remsen, ny. Sometimes the ampunt if snowfall can be unrelenting. We cutrently have a polaris 900 utv 4x4 with a cab, heat, wiper. 
Thinking of adding a utv snowblower. A person close to us has a good used one for sale but its only 48 inches wide. The wheeler is 60 wide. 
What the the opinions of running a utv woth a snowblower 12 onches narrower than the utv?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

That’s a significant overlap, I’d say “no” especially if the snowfall dictates a blower, I’d even go as far as saying a 60” blower would be too narrow and a 72 would be the minimum for a 60” machine


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I'll second the no. Wait on another unit to come up. They do work well. In the meantime make a connection with someone who has a skid steer or loader for when you need it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

What brand is the blower you are looking at? If your able can you add wings to the blower on each side to funnel the snow into the blower? they can be 1-2" up off the ground you just want to get most of the snow funneled into the blower I would think.

How much snow are you looking to blow with this? theres a big difference between 12" of light fluff and 6" of wet and heavy.

I would look for a Garden Tractor with a Cab and Blower and then have 2 units and not have to hassle with swaping between a blower and plow. Just my thoughts.

is your area flat and straight that you need to due? or is a long curving driveway?

I have a 48" Blower on a ATV for a few years and in the deep snow I'd blow in 10-15' area's 

1 time I was just gonna due a single path threw to the road and then get turned around and come back and 1/2 way there on the corner I killed the blower and when I tried to back up I ended up burrying the ATV in the snow as I was not able to turn enough to back up onto the same track I had just cleared hence the work in 10-15' section at a time


----------



## J-Mech (4 mo ago)

I think the only UTV I’d put a snowblower on would be a Kubota diesel because it actually runs off the UTV engine. It’s really no different than a tractor with a blower on it. Those add on units for other brands all have their own engines, and way too small gasoline engines frequently from what I see. Never ran one. Only seen video, but I’ve ran a lot of snowblowers. From 24” to 8’. They (snowblowers) take a lot of horsepower to run. Typically they need more than the motor that was originally on them. I much prefer tractor mounted units so I can pick the power I want.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

The one I had ran off its own 11HP motor and was a 44" 
for what it was I worked pretty good. I could roatate the chute and enguage the the blower from the seat of the ATV.

The one I had was 10 years ago now. the newer ones can start stop the engine and up/down throttle chute and deflactor and all that stuff from the ATV seat.

I ran it for 7 hours 1 year after a 19" storm and it saved me a ton of work that day. not the best pic


----------



## J-Mech (4 mo ago)

sublime68charge said:


> The one I had ran off its own 11HP motor and was a 44"
> for what it was I worked pretty good. I could roatate the chute and enguage the the blower from the seat of the ATV.
> 
> The one I had was 10 years ago now. the newer ones can start stop the engine and up/down throttle chute and deflactor and all that stuff from the ATV seat.
> ...


In my opinion, 11hp on 44” isn’t even close to enough. I run a 44” on an 18hp garden tractor and it isn’t enough.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

J-Mech said:


> In my opinion, 11hp on 44” isn’t even close to enough. I run a 44” on an 18hp garden tractor and it isn’t enough.


What's the pto hp of that 18?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree that 11hp isn't enough for 44"


----------



## J-Mech (4 mo ago)

m_ice said:


> What's the pto hp of that 18?


18 Hp


----------



## Scholzee2 (8 mo ago)

Are you retired ? Need to get out early AM ? The couple thousand dollars can get you several years of someone else doing it. Maybe if you had a later time could get a break on plow service but would need room to push and stack. Just a thought I do think its important to stay active but dealing with heavy snow cold bad weather is more a young mans game, though not many want to play anymore LOL.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Just have to go slow is all. I Have a John Deere 140 that is only 14HP It's able to get the job done not fast but able to due want I want it. 

What I like about the 140 is its Hydro drive so can match the ground speed to the amount of snow that your running threw the blower.


----------



## J-Mech (4 mo ago)

sublime68charge said:


> Just have to go slow is all. I Have a John Deere 140 that is only 14HP It's able to get the job done not fast but able to due want I want it.
> 
> What I like about the 140 is its Hydro drive so can match the ground speed to the amount of snow that your running threw the blower.
> View attachment 259033


I collect old garden tractors. Have over 20. I like playing with them too, but not when money is on the table. I still use a Cub Cadet 1811 with a cab and blower for sidewalks, because it’s faster than a walk behind. But it’s too slow to be productive on most anything else.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

J-Mech what's all in the collection?

I have 3 1/2 John Deere 140's,

2 69 140s 1 with OEM 3 point that is in that Pic and gets used alot.
2nd 69 is in the shop for engine rebuild.

3rd 74 140 with tiller and does the summer mowing as well

4th is a Late model 140 H3 just the frame as the rear end blew out thinking get a different rear end or a 420 rear end for the 2 speed and diff lock and put in a newer motor in that as well. Make it how I want as $$$ allow.

140 attachments i have 3 point stuff Load Lifter/Rear Blade/Scoop Bucket/Aerator
Front Snow Blower/Sweeper Broom
Mid mower Decks and mid mount blade/ Haban Side mount sickle mower


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I only due 2 small driveways for $$ have a 24 hour window after snow fall. I use a 2002 Honda Rancher with Plow and a John Deere 1032 snowblower for those.

been the same set up the last 10 years and works well.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

OP check out this video,

Has wings on the blower to make wide enough for the UTV to pass


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

sublime68charge said:


> OP check out this video,
> 
> Has wings on the blower to make wide enough for the UTV to pass


Interesting but not replacing any of my trucks:
1. Slower and more complicated.
2. I wonder how the motor starts in the cold.
3. Not a great scrape.


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

sublime68charge said:


> OP check out this video,
> 
> Has wings on the blower to make wide enough for the UTV to pass


I watch this guy, mainly for the utv/atv and snow stuff. He traded in the polaris 570, which did amazing in his large snowfalls. Definitely worth a check on that blower.


----------

